

Do people prefer under-patent drugs to generics? - AnodyneComplex
http://www.iodine.com/blog/do-people-prefer-under-patent-drugs/

======
mmohebbi
[I'm a member of the Iodine team]

This is based on a massive (125,000 person) Google Consumer Survey we ran on
America's experience with medications. Happy to answer any questions people
may have!

